# Aussie T's



## Tropical T's (Apr 5, 2006)

Some species from far north Queensland, Australia


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 5, 2006)

Beautiful T's , you took some good pics to show them off as well ! :drool: :clap: 
I would love to own some !! Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2006)

Which species are they?


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 5, 2006)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Which species are they?


HI 
There are a lot of T's yet to be identified in Australia and the majority in my collection are unidentified but we are working on it. 
The first pic is a male possibly Phlogiellus sp. 
The second pic is a recent capture and has been tentatively suggested as Selenotholus sp. 
The third pic is Selenotypus plumipes
Number four is also unidentified but is tentatively Phlogiellus sp. I have collected many spiders from the one area and have discovered about 3 or 4 species of which Phlogiellus is one and this one follows the discription for that species.
The last pic has been positively identified as (soon to be Phlogius)Selenocosmia pseudocrassipes
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Bedlam (Apr 6, 2006)

What is the latin name for a Huntsman?  Friend of mine lived in Australia for a year and experienced a spider that hung out at her place for about a month.


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 6, 2006)

Bedlam said:
			
		

> What is the latin name for a Huntsman?  Friend of mine lived in Australia for a year and experienced a spider that hung out at her place for about a month.


Hi 
There are several different ones so here are some from North Queensland
Heteropoda spp.
Typostola barbata
Holconia immanis
Neosparassus spp.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pics Brendan, love the _S.plumipes_ 

Steve


----------



## GailC (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pictures I really like #2, she looks like velvet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tropical T's (Oct 16, 2006)

A couple more of our T's
Selenotholus sp.





Selenotholus sterlingi





Selenotypus plumipes (male)





Two mature plumipes from different locations, as yet to be seen if it is a colour variation but I have several and all the dark ones are from one area and the light ones from another.





New species yet to be described, shedding





Cheers
Brendan


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 16, 2006)

great pics/interesting Ts.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for sharing.great pics!


----------



## Junkyard (Oct 18, 2006)

That is a great opportunity for you, being involved with Ts that are not identified yet. Must be a lot of fun!


----------



## Gigas (Oct 18, 2006)

The T's Just look so perfect, no crappy bald patches, no scratch marks from burrow, just smooth.
Your a lucky guy


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 18, 2006)

Got some nice Ts in australia! I epsecillay like the second one. Is that sand in with it?


----------



## Tropical T's (Oct 20, 2006)

I am always looking for T's where ever I go, drives the girlfriend mad.
I have plenty of new places I want to look that I know people just haven't been to looking for T's but the distances here are large, just to go for a drive up the road can be 4 or more hours. Heres hoping for some more new species over the Christmas break.
The second photo is in sand but for that species it was only for contrast. The arid species do live in sand but I wet it first to settle it and by the time they finish burrowing it sets like concrete.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 20, 2006)

any pics of s.crassipes?


----------



## Tropical T's (Oct 20, 2006)

I only have crassipes in slings but this one was tentatively identified as one.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 21, 2006)

> Life is like a box of Tarantulas
> You never know when ya goin ta get bitten


Nice interpretation of a classic line!


----------



## Tropical T's (Oct 23, 2006)

Tegenaria said:


> Nice interpretation of a classic line!


LOL you are the first to comment on that and it sounds so much better when you say it with the Forrest Gump accent.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 23, 2006)

Excellent movie!


----------



## Tropical T's (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spiderlings*

Heres a few of this years slings, all are yet to be identified
1st species post embryo





1st instar





2nd species 1st instar





Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Natemass (Oct 29, 2006)

i want sum!


----------



## Tropical T's (Oct 30, 2006)

Natemass said:


> i want sum!


Not sure if you know about Steve over here in Australia but he has an export permit and I have bred lots of T's so might have to speak with him and see what can be done about getting more of these into the overseas market.


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 30, 2006)

They look very cute with their fat butts!


----------



## Spideyman (Nov 1, 2006)

Is it true that Australian Ts have enough venom to kill a man?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 1, 2006)

Spideyman said:


> Is it true that Australian Ts have enough venom to kill a man?



Hi,
Only when they form street gangs, which I've seen, it's not pretty. If you ever run into a bunch of young spiders with brown bandanas, run. 

Steve


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 1, 2006)

Spideyman said:


> Is it true that Australian Ts have enough venom to kill a man?


Depends how many cans of Fosters theyve had I suppose


----------



## Tropical T's (Nov 1, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> Only when they form street gangs, which I've seen, it's not pretty. If you ever run into a bunch of young spiders with brown bandanas, run.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
What the chances of sending these new species overseas or do they have to be identified first?
I have never looked into an export permit so I don't know the restrictions and we will have to make sure they don't have a criminal background.  
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Tropical T's (Feb 12, 2007)

Another new one





same one a little upset with me


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, I want an Aussie T! They are gorgeous and really seem like they make interesting tunnels and holes. One day I will have one!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 12, 2007)

great pix tropical!and hey novak theres a few species of the aussi t's u can get in america now.search on some dealer lists


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,
There will be another US import of Aussie T's (including Stent's and some _Selenotypus_ spp.) within a couple of weeks  So, keep an eye out!!

Steve


----------



## TRON (Feb 13, 2007)

Very interesting thread. Congratulations, it´s a very nice collection!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 13, 2007)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> There will be another US import of Aussie T's (including Stent's and some _Selenotypus_ spp.) within a couple of weeks  So, keep an eye out!!
> 
> Steve


nice one steve!frank was telling me about some new stuff at the last show i saw him at.would like to get some adults!


----------



## Tropical T's (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Thanks for the comments. Here are some pics of a penultimate male of Selenotholus sp. "Gold" shedding to maturity. I love the colour of this species here's hoping he does his job properly and we can get a these breeding this year.


----------



## gaully (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Brendan love your Ts your Plumpies are great I've got one thats 2 years old . But i:ve only seen it a few times It loves it's burrow to happy I geuss to come out. This is my first time on site so high everyone .  OH because it's in the burrow all the time dose it mean it's probaly a female.


----------



## Tropical T's (Feb 18, 2007)

gaully said:


> Hi Brendan love your Ts your Plumpies are great I've got one thats 2 years old . But i:ve only seen it a few times It loves it's burrow to happy I geuss to come out. This is my first time on site so high everyone .  OH because it's in the burrow all the time dose it mean it's probaly a female.


Hi,
I wouldn't say it was definately a female as I have plenty of males that like to burrow. All I notice is that once the males mature they seem less inclined to burrow and they also lay down less silk, to busy thinking about other things I guess.
Cheers


----------



## Selenops (Feb 18, 2007)

I rarely look in the gallery forum unless there is specimens of a species or genera I must check out. 

(Loading the picture threads can make difficulties.)

But Brendan, I have loved gaping at the tarantulas in your collection. Hopefully more will be available overseas and become quite common.


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like we will finally have plumipes more readily available this year as the breeding seems to be going well.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 18, 2007)

:clap: Awesome pics. Good luck with the mating. I can't wait till I can finally get my hands on some of those Aussie Ts.:}


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks to you Brendan, we are able to finally breed the beautiful _Selenotypus plumipes_!!! This is the one species I have been so keen to get going in captivity, but until you obtained them, males were unknown totally  Providing things go well, I should have some for export late this year, very cool beans, the big ones are just amazing, my favourite species hands down. Here's my big female getting into the action.













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 18, 2007)

_S.plumipes_ adult male:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pics Steve Nunn, I wish you the best of luck as well with the breeding because I would love to own that species. Whats the size of the female?


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 19, 2007)

Novak said:


> :clap: Awesome pics. Good luck with the mating. I can't wait till I can finally get my hands on some of those Aussie Ts.:}


Well I am not sure as to what Steve is expecting to breed this year but I am expecting 4000+ spiderlings this year so there should be a couple spare.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 20, 2007)

Novak said:


> Great pics Steve Nunn, I wish you the best of luck as well with the breeding because I would love to own that species. Whats the size of the female?


Hi,
This female is about 6.5" LS and still growing. I'm hoping she'll max out at around 7.5-8", have seen them before that big, very impressive too, because they are really thickset animals.

_Selenocosmia (Phlogius in prep) sp. "BLACK"_ female and male:













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 20, 2007)

Someone asked for _P.crassipes_ images before, here are a pair of mine doing the do....













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## syndicate (Apr 22, 2007)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> This female is about 6.5" LS and still growing. I'm hoping she'll max out at around 7.5-8", have seen them before that big, very impressive too, because they are really thickset animals.
> 
> _Selenocosmia (Phlogius in prep) sp. "BLACK"_ female and male:
> ...


wow amazing looking spider steve!!


----------



## Tropical T's (Jan 22, 2008)

Another one we have found, not sure if it is a new species yet but it looks to be closely related to the Stent's Birdeater except a red form.













Cheers
Brendan


----------



## opticle (Jan 22, 2008)

hey would anyone be able to post some pics of stents birdeater please?:drool:


----------



## Tropical T's (Jan 22, 2008)

The darn thing is named after me and I just realised I don't have a decent pic of it, I will try to rectify that.


----------



## opticle (Jan 22, 2008)

haha


----------



## CalgaryTfan (Feb 5, 2008)

I just ordered a couple from a dealer here in Canada.. 

Selenocosmia crassipes 
Phlogius sp. "Eunice"  

How have you guys got them setup?? Their only 1 cm and 2 cm slings.. I was going to put a about 5-10 cm of substrate with a hide or two.. Any special care requirements?? I figured 25 degrees with decent humidity..


----------



## opticle (Feb 6, 2008)

cool man both your Ts can grow around 18cms (8inches) keep the humidity around 25-30 and give them a decent amount of substrate, 10cm is fine. ummm i'm not very experienced but i got 3 Ts of my own:razz: :razz:  best off asking Brendan or Steve. have fun!!


----------



## dan_the_man (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any selenotholus sp. 'gold' shots? preferably a grown female, I've seen lots of slings, the moulting male that was posted here, but never a grown female.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2008)

opticle said:


> hey would anyone be able to post some pics of stents birdeater please?:drool:


heres a newly molted species stents


----------



## opticle (Feb 12, 2008)

nice! :clap:


----------



## Tropical T's (Feb 12, 2008)

Not the best pic of "Gold" but all I have at the moment


----------



## Tropical T's (Feb 12, 2008)

CalgaryTfan said:


> I just ordered a couple from a dealer here in Canada..
> 
> Selenocosmia crassipes
> Phlogius sp. "Eunice"
> ...


They are opportunistic burrowers so that will be fine as they get older. For that size I just keep them in a small airtight container with just enough moisture to form some condensation I have found drier to be better than too wet. They should grow pretty fast and are heavy webbers.
This is how I have my adults set up


----------



## opticle (Feb 12, 2008)

hey brendan i really love the moss you've put in your tanks! and the tarantula homes look nice a cosy:clap: :worship: :clap:


----------



## seanbond (Feb 12, 2008)

great setups tropical t's!


----------



## Tropical T's (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is another little aussie gem
I call it the rattlesnake T for reasons that will become apparent
Still have to get a confirmed ID on it yet but it is definately not something I have seen or heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b__utY2W1Jg


----------



## seanbond (Mar 30, 2008)

that is crazy stridulation! i want one!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 30, 2008)

wow thats awesome heh
ive still yet to hear my adult female crassipes stridulate


----------



## opticle (Mar 30, 2008)

lol, thats awesome Brendan:clap:


----------



## Philth (Mar 30, 2008)

How freakin cool :clap: 

Later, Tom


----------



## Steve Nunn (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Brendan,
That's the absolute best stridulating I've ever heard! The "rattling" is incredible! I have not heard that in any other Aussie T. It's a shame that Dr Tracey Churchill from the Aussie T documentary doesn't bother to respond to those lower in status than herself.    LOL

Steve


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Steve,
Do you still think it is the same T you were telling me about?
I don't like being on a pedestal I would rather bring people down to my level


----------



## birdspidersCH (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey,
Are there any arboreal T`s in Australia ?

Greetz


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 1, 2008)

Hüssi said:


> Hey,
> Are there any arboreal T`s in Australia ?
> 
> Greetz


At this stage no, but there are areas of Australia yet to be explored especially the rainforests so you never know.


----------



## chickenism (Apr 17, 2008)

hello,

i am fairly new to this forum and am looking to id my T... was wondering if anyone who knew about aussie t's could help me out.

A fellow forum-er directed me to this page to have a look but i am still not sure what she could be - except that she is australian. i posted a pic of her in T id page and no one there could help me.

was wondering if there was any advice? - sorry if this is in the wrong spot - i figured i had a question about australian t's and this was an aussie t post line.

from erin & sophie the T


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 30, 2008)

Just for everyone's info the rattlesnake T has been examined by Steve Nunn and he has confirmed it is not a genus he has seen before. The spermetheca are different to the T's currently known here and so are the lyra.
Here is a pic of the lyra


----------

